# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  If you were an animal, what animal would you be?

## Frogger

Bull frog, no questions asked 8-)

----------


## Jason

Kitty >.^_^.<

----------


## WineKitty

A bird...without a doubt.

----------


## L

Penguin

----------


## Bear

Fish

----------


## Koalafan

...Im already a koala  ::   :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

A cat so that I'm treated like a god :lol Or a Golden eagle.

----------


## Sagan

> A cat so that I'm treated like a god :lol Or a Golden eagle.



I imagined you as a fox. A fox licking a sliding door.

----------


## Anteros

> Bull frog, no questions asked 8-)



LOL, big surprise! 

A dolphin.

----------


## Chocolate

Probably a cat

----------


## Ont Mon

Snake, bite and poison everything that moves.

----------


## Antidote

> Snake, bite and poison everything that moves.



Not an ant?!

Idk, maybe I'd like to be some kind of Brazilian butterfly. Beautiful one day. Dead the next.

----------


## Yossarian

I think I'd like to be an Owl, or some other kind of bird.

----------


## The Wanderer

maybe a crow or a raven

----------


## Chantellabella

Definitely a seagull. I get to hang around beaches all day, mooch off people's snacks, and cr*p on vacationers. 

Gee. I'm not sure where that last bit came from. Wait, I know. there is a person who retired over the summer from work. We had a mouse puppet called Cheddar. I hated that mouse. He was spoiled rotten by my co-worker and thought he didn't need to work for his keep. I tended to put him in his place a lot. Well, he was getting kinda old, so when the worker retired, Cheddar retired with her. Since then, they have traveled everywhere on vacation, Hawaii, California, the mountains, cruises, non-stop. The worst part is now Cheddar has an email and he keeps sending me pictures of his vacations. He has a different outfit for each picture. So when he emails me things like he's shooting fireworks I give him helpful suggestions like "it's much better if you hold the bottle rocket in your hand to get the full fizzy effect. When he sent me pictures of him in the mountains, I told him to lean waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy over the railing to get a better view. I want him to fall off ships, get left in a truck stop restroom and I keep telling him that his Aunt Carol (the lady who retired) and her husband will smother him in his sleep. But no. He keeps right on living and continues to send me pictures of all his vacations. Places I'll never go. 

Oh wait. What was this thread about? Oh yea. I'd be a seagull because they're pretty.

----------


## General T.P.

A panda bear  ::): .

----------


## colleen

Bunny or Cat

----------


## Rawr

Perhaps a wolf.

----------


## Sym

A whale.  ::D:

----------


## Daniel C

A hedgehog.  ::):

----------


## huppypuppy

> LOL, big surprise! 
> 
> A dolphin.



Me too! I love them more than ever now.....

----------


## Tinkerbell

Timber Wolf

----------


## Otherside

I suppose it's not really a real animal though, is it? Not allowed? Meh, the idea of breathing fire seemed pretty cool.

Guess I'd be a fox then...my old avatar.

----------

